# Hello from Kirke Godfrey



## shapednoise (Oct 22, 2016)

HI all, Im an old guy who's grew up with Modular synths and 2" tape, now thankfully spending most of my time in software.

Was lucky enough to spend time in LA, sitting in and staying at a Mr Zimmer's place, pre Remote Control, and got to meet the super nice and very brilliant Jeff Rona. 

Done libraries of patches for REASON, and recently involved in the MODWHEEL Timponia Kontakt Library. 

Been Teaching to Film composition students here in Sydney


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 22, 2016)

Well fancy meeting you here Kirke....................And Timphonia wouldn't be the same without your valuable input.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2016)

welcome, and thanks for whatever you did with/for Timponia! Can't wait to see what you'll do next!
(from another old guy that grew up with modular synths and 2" tape machines!)


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 22, 2016)

Goodness! I freaked out for a second. I thought it said, Hello from King Joffrey! Well great to meet you Kirke.


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 22, 2016)

Holla from down south in Melbourne!


----------



## shapednoise (Oct 22, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> Well fancy meeting you here Kirke....................And Timphonia wouldn't be the same without your valuable input.



NEXT!!!!!! put up a couple of ideas in the DOC.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 22, 2016)

shapednoise said:


> HI all, Im an old guy


Hey, I'm old too! 2" tape machines are nice.

I know a guy from Sydney who happens to know you. He's not old though. 
Nice poll, btw. I went with 'shares in a lens company'.

Welcome to the forum, it's a good place.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Good to have you here Mr. G.

- Mr Diggity.


----------

